
The Hunt For An ‘Instagram For Video’ Is On, & Socialcam Is Aiming For The Crown - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/11/socialcam-instagram-for-video-michael-seibel-interview/
======
jonah
With all this huge valuation talk going on, I wondered what happened to color.
It looks like they're kinda going for this too: <http://www.color.com/>

